# Detailer on ITV



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Wednesday 22nd @ 2235 called Dirty Britain. Saw it being advertised and states the UK's most expensive car wash.


----------



## TW15T3D (Apr 14, 2013)

Gonna set that to record cheers


----------



## Freddie (Mar 17, 2013)

The clip it showed yesterday showed him cleaning out the airvents on a supercar with cotton buds.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Been on before, believe the guys name is Gurkan


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Yep it's a repeat!


----------



## Jdm boy (May 13, 2011)

I wonder is he on here?


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Who does own the title for the most expensive?


----------



## Flood-surfer (Nov 28, 2012)

http://www.elitedetailing.co.uk/Home

i believe this is the guy... well he has been on ITV before for detailing...


----------



## bradders1stfc (Feb 14, 2013)

Set to record


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

EDP is the only detailing company in the UK that is Approved to work on Mercedes-Benz McLaren and Maybach UK.


----------



## amatkins (Nov 26, 2012)

I wonder what products he uses...


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Its Gurchan Sahota. 

Its been on before I think last year.


----------



## Forsaken (Sep 2, 2012)

He is Lamborghini londons exclusive detailer
:buffer:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

According to his website, and Tom Hartley, he is the King of All Detailers and iirc he says a proper wash takes up to 250 hours! That is some statement, might have to set to record it and see what he does.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

250hrs! What's that on the Saturn rocket.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

muzzer42 said:


> According to his website, and Tom Hartley, he is the King of All Detailers and iirc he says a proper wash takes up to 250 hours! That is some statement, might have to set to record it and see what he does.


Slight overkill I reckon, if that is true, it's no wonder he charges so much:lol:
Can you imagine the poles charging for 250 hours wash, soon be out of business

Kev


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1295926/Britains-expensive-car-wash-takes-month-charges-7-200-clean-luxury-motors.html

Love how it says he's single lol


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Charges £7,200 for the 250 hours but that was three years ago.

Some tips though

Mr Sahota's car washing tips:

1. Use warm soapy water.

2. Add warm water mixed with a PH neutral shampoo in one and plain water in the other.

3. Use a lamb's wool wash mitt which only costs £8 and is better than a sponge.

4. Always wash from the top down.

5. Use different cloths on the bodywork and wheels.

6. Avoid acidic and high-alkaline wheel cleaners and any silicone-based products because they stain.

7. Use a towel instead of a chamois leather to dry the car.

8. Always check the cleaning materials regularly to make sure there's no dirt in them.

9. Always dry the bodywork in small circles to prevent streaking.

10. Take your time and enjoy washing the car.


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

Pretty sure he had a fit burd if its the same prog I saw a while back...


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

She was well fit :thumbup:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

amatkins said:


> I wonder what products he uses...


His products being used are no different to any other detailers..

Simple case of marketing yourself as "more you spend the better you get" which isn't always the case, but may bring you in some exclusive cars and customers.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

spursfan said:


> Can you imagine the poles charging for 250 hours wash....


That'll be about £15 then....:lol:


----------



## S4Steve (May 9, 2013)

Flood-surfer said:


> http://www.elitedetailing.co.uk/Home
> 
> i believe this is the guy... well he has been on ITV before for detailing...


Prices from £7000 for a Gurcharn Sahota detail... bargain!


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

works out at £29.17 per hr. I know bodyshops that charge more than that trade for 'mopping' cars.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Its Gurchan Sahota.
> 
> Its been on before I think last year.


This I remember watching last year or back in 2011 before I was into 'detailing' or car cleaning in general but was still amazed


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I honestly think I would struggle to spend 250 hours cleaning a car.... 

How many breaks is that mind you??? :lol:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> I honestly think I would struggle to spend 250 hours cleaning a car....
> 
> How many breaks is that mind you??? :lol:


Well if you go the whole hog like VXRMarc did, you could maybe spend 250 hours on a car i guess :lol:


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

Porkypig said:


> works out at £29.17 per hr. I know bodyshops that charge more than that trade for 'mopping' cars.


His website states £45 an hour


----------



## Packer (Feb 6, 2013)

From the Daily Mail article it states that the £7200 service includes sanding the entire bodywork, so it's not really just "washing" or "detailing" it. That sort of work is going to cost many thousands regardless of where you get it done due to the time involved.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

After googling his name many people ask the same thing. What makes him the best detailer in world.


----------



## turbom (Feb 17, 2013)

Is this the guy that works in a underground private car park in knights bridge?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Exotica said:


> After googling his name many people ask the same thing. What makes him the best detailer in world.


'cause he says so....

:lol::lol::lol::lol:

Personally I think I'm far better, and plus, my last detail netted me 2, yes 2 boxes of Toffifee's.... I don't see anyone able to pull that in.... :buffer: :thumb:

:devil:


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> I honestly think I would struggle to spend 250 hours cleaning a car....
> 
> How many breaks is that mind you??? :lol:


About 250 :lol:


----------



## Makalu (May 7, 2013)

Still wouldn't trust him with my car...


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

The Cueball said:


> I honestly think I would struggle to spend 250 hours cleaning a car....
> 
> How many breaks is that mind you??? :lol:


I thought this. Why does he have a TV in there if he is so busy doing his cars. His parents garage is hardly a waiting room lol. I'd understand a CD player/radio lol.


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> and plus, my last detail netted me 2, yes 2 boxes of Toffifee's....


How far do you travel? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Tonight 2235


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> 'cause he says so....
> 
> :lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> ...


Toffifees are the ******


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Yes....


----------



## Jdm boy (May 13, 2011)

Watched it tonight  £8k is very expensive for a detail seems he does a good job though, I had too laugh at the fella that arrived in a RR shadow and left in a tiny tiny fart of a yoke haha.

Not sure about him but if it was me I wouldn't like my location broadcast on telly with 100's of thousand pound cars there!!

On a side note them houses were manky the lads were cleaning out


----------



## Sid (Feb 21, 2009)

Missed it... enlighten me.
£45 an hour, but what's the average time on detailing a car?
Has anyone here ever used him?


----------

